# Indented Scars? Ideas to cover them up?



## Desiree6 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum and I am looking for ideas on how to cover up a scar on my face. The scar is indented, so when I put makeup over it you can still see it...I tried filler injections but they were expensive and didn't work. My dermatologist was telling me about a product called Dermaflage that is topical and fills in the scar. Anyone ever tried it? The website makes it look pretty amazing. Trying to get the word on it before I pull the trigger

Thanks!!!


----------



## chic_chica (Dec 3, 2011)

I was actually just looking at a video on this product today. Looks good...but it's a temporary fix. I have some acne scarring that I wish I could get rid off. I've had them for years now. I actually just started using Mederma today...hopefully I'll be able to see some results.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 3, 2011)

I would just leave it. I have a small dent/crater/pock mark/whateverthehell and I leave it as is. When my face is done up you don't really notice it. Hell even unmade up you don't really notice it. It is towards the front of my left cheek/the right side of the picture. I know how self conscious these things can make you feel, but really I would bet a lot of money you notice it and no one else does. Even if they do, I am sure you think it looks horrible and they simple noticed it and nothing more.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2011)

Unfortunately indented scars really can't be hidden. The best thing you can do is use a primer, a good foundation (of your choice) and play up some other feature to distract from that scar if it's really bugging you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 4, 2011)

It would really depend on the depth of that indent.  As we've never seen it, it would be hard to comment.  Post a picture?

I have 1 pock mark from chickpox that I contracted when I was 34 and pregnant with my daughter.  Fortunately I only got a few lesions and 2 of which were on my face.  1 is over my left eyebrow and I don't remember where the other one is.  I notice the dent but noone else does tho and it is hidden by my eyebrow.  
 



> Originally Posted by *Desiree6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


----------



## Kameryn (Mar 21, 2012)

I would also like to know what is a good cover-up for indented scars.  I tried Dermaflage - it takes a long time, I think with patience and practice it could work....but I just don't have time to mess with it.  Loreal Studio Secrets Primer helps but doesn't completely make it invisible.  Mine is an old surgical scar that has recessed over the years so it is very visible, but if your scar is not that bad, this primer would probably work very well.


----------

